# It's Friday



## Newbie_Neil (22 Sep 2006)

<tap> <tap>

Where are you Dave? :lol: :lol: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Steve Maskery (22 Sep 2006)

My guesses are:
1 Minnesota
2 In Bed


----------



## wrightclan (22 Sep 2006)

Steve Maskery":3v4mm7i1 said:


> My guesses are:
> 1 Maine
> 2 In Bed



Steve sorry, one out of two ain't bad. :wink: Dave's from Minnesota, not Maine. (Speaking as a fellow Minnesotan.) :wink: 

Brad

Edit: Both of the emoticons were meant to be winks. Just noticed I accidentally made one of them something else.


----------



## Steve Maskery (22 Sep 2006)

I don't know what you mean... 

Geography never was my strong point.


----------



## wrightclan (22 Sep 2006)

Steve Maskery":1r4na4gp said:


> I don't know what you mean...
> 
> Geography never was my strong point.



Only about 1,500 miles off. :wink: :wink: 

Brad


----------



## Alf (22 Sep 2006)

Yeah, but he's NOT(S) far off, anagrammatically speaking... :wink:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## SketchUp Guru (22 Sep 2006)

Alright. I'm up. It's 5:35 _am_ here in Minnesota. Who has been knocking on my window? :wink: 

I wish I was in Maine. The lobster's almost free compared to here in Minnesota.

Neil's looking for an installment of the FSUTs is my guess. I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up on that. I've been having a bit of a dry spell lately.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Brad, how did you ever get used to getting up so early in the morning anyway? :lol:


----------



## wrightclan (22 Sep 2006)

Alf":4i1q7c14 said:


> Yeah, but he's NOT(S) far off, anagrammatically speaking... :wink:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Touche, Alf. :lol: 

I constantly get things addressed to North Lancashire or North Lancs or even just Lancs; when I live in North Lanarkshire. ](*,) 

Brad


----------



## wrightclan (22 Sep 2006)

Dave R":5hmgr0mo said:


> Alright. I'm up. It's 5:35 _am_ here in Minnesota. Who has been knocking on my window? :wink:
> 
> Brad, how did you ever get used to getting up so early in the morning anyway? :lol:



Dave, what do you mean? It's already past noon! I've been up for almost 6 hours, even though it's supposed to be a day off, and my whole family has the flu :shock: . :-({|= 

Seriously though, you think winter nights are long in Minnesota...they're even longer in Scotland :shock: . (Not as cold though.)

Brad


----------



## SketchUp Guru (22 Sep 2006)

I hope your family gets over the flu soon. that's no fun at all. Ian and I both have nasty colds we're trying to shake. Why Kari hasn't gotten it I don't know.

I imagine I'd have a tough time with your long winter nights but I could manage if it wasn't so cold. I'd like to have the short summer nights though. It looks like you're about 11 or 12° north of me. I suppose that would add an hour of light in June.

I visited Norway a few years ago in early July. It took me a little while to get used to the idea that it wasn't going to get dark at night but then I realized if I lived there, I could get a lot more done in the summer when it is warmer.


----------

